# The Caucasian Nose Job Thread



## TheWinglessBird

That's right, I did it. Because we caucasians sometimes have nose jobs too, yknow!


----------



## Jeneen

I have a question about fixing deviated septums...

I would like to get mine fixed but do not want the outer appearance of my nose to change. Is this possible?

Has anyone gotten their deviated septum fixed? Did it change the outer appearance of your nose? Do you have to go to a plastic surgeon or a reconstructive surgeon, or can you go to an Ear Nose Throat specialist?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sternchen

Jeneen,

my uncle got his deviated septum corrected (snoring problems) and I dont think that his nose changed....at least I didn't notice a difference! 

My father also had the same procedure- but that was when I was a kid so I don't really remember


----------



## Jeneen

^ Thank you Melanie.

You always hear of celebs getting their deviated septums fixed, and then their noses look very very different, so I think some of them are using that as an excuse for wanting a nose job. 

I just don't want to come out with a face I don't recognize.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

MY DH had his fixed & didn't change his nose at all. He went to an ENT.


----------



## kristie

Having a deviated septum fixed will NOT alter the outer appearance of you nose unless you have a very severely deformed/deviated/broken septum that alters your nose anyways.

Hollywood folks always use the old "I had a deviated septum" excuse......sure, they had a Septoplasty but they also got a RHINOplasty at the same time, LOL!!


----------



## Litigatrix

Jeneen said:


> I have a question about fixing deviated septums...
> 
> I would like to get mine fixed but do not want the outer appearance of my nose to change. Is this possible?
> 
> Has anyone gotten their deviated septum fixed? Did it change the outer appearance of your nose? Do you have to go to a plastic surgeon or a reconstructive surgeon, or can you go to an Ear Nose Throat specialist?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



My friend just got hers fixed and her nose looks the same, except better because now it is more symmetrical because before the deviated septum was making her nostrils asymmetrical.


----------



## prettygurrl19

I have a question!  I really like my nose when I am not smiling.. it's totally fine.  But when I smile, I HATE IT!!! It bends too much (this is the best way i can explain it) LOL.. Is there a specific nose job procedure to fix something like this?  I don't think I would ever do it, but i'm curious to know if there is a solution for this problem?


----------



## kristie

^^^This is a question you would need to ask a PS at a consult.


----------



## Marisa783

Does anyone have any good tips for post-surgery?  I am having rhino/septo done in February and am starting to get anxious


----------



## neverenoughbags

Marisa - I had my nose done in 2005... best decision ever..  recovery wasn't bad at all... It was more discomfort than anything.  Just try to keep you mind off it.  I was so nervous the morning of the surgery...  I guess there is nothing you can do to help that.  Just remember your going to love it once it's done!!


----------



## mirdc

Jeneen said:


> ^ Thank you Melanie.
> 
> *You always hear of celebs getting their deviated septums fixed, and then their noses look very very different*, so I think some of them are using that as an excuse for wanting a nose job.
> 
> I just don't want to come out with a face I don't recognize.


 
They just use 'deviated septum' as an excuse as to why they had surgery.  

It is easy to correct a deviated septum without changing the overt structure of the nose.  The nose itself only changes if they are shaving down the bone or cartilage, breaking the bones, or working on the tip.

I liked how my nose looked from head-on, but hated my profile.  So when I had my nose done, my doc did it in a way that my AP shot did not change, but I no longer had a hump on my nose.  I also had a 90% occlusion in one nostril and 75% in the other from a deviated septum, and that diagnosis just got me the benefit of having insurance pay for half of my procedure.


----------



## Marisa783

neverenoughbags said:


> Marisa - I had my nose done in 2005... best decision ever..  recovery wasn't bad at all... It was more discomfort than anything.  Just try to keep you mind off it.  I was so nervous the morning of the surgery...  I guess there is nothing you can do to help that.  Just remember your going to love it once it's done!!



Thanks for your reply!  I am more excited than nervous but I'm sure the nerves will be there on the morning of.  I have hated my nose for as long as I can remember and have looked forward to the surgery for a longgggg time!


----------



## neverenoughbags

Marisa - Me too... I've hated my nose forever, I was always hated my side profile especially and wouldn't let anyone see my from the side if I could help it.   It's so amazing... my nose is a NON ISSUE now.  I love it, I feel better about myself, I know I'm beautiful and my nose isn't holding me back.  

I wasn't nervous at all, but the morning of, oh geez...my stomach... just having to wait right before the operation... that sucked...I just wanted to be put out already!!

My aunt has the same nose, and she got hers done in 2008, after seeing my results from 2005.   I got married last year, and I'm so glad I did it!!

Good Luck and best wishes for a speedy recovery!  Hopefully no brusing!  I had none what so ever.  A week later I was able to go out and my neighbour didn't even notice!!


----------



## Marisa783

neverenoughbags said:


> Marisa - Me too... I've hated my nose forever, I was always hated my side profile especially and wouldn't let anyone see my from the side if I could help it.   It's so amazing... my nose is a NON ISSUE now.  I love it, I feel better about myself, I know I'm beautiful and my nose isn't holding me back.
> 
> I wasn't nervous at all, but the morning of, oh geez...my stomach... just having to wait right before the operation... that sucked...I just wanted to be put out already!!
> 
> My aunt has the same nose, and she got hers done in 2008, after seeing my results from 2005.   I got married last year, and I'm so glad I did it!!
> 
> Good Luck and best wishes for a speedy recovery!  Hopefully no brusing!  I had none what so ever.  A week later I was able to go out and my neighbour didn't even notice!!



thanks!  do you have any tips to minimize the bruising?


----------



## claireZk

Jeneen said:


> I have a question about fixing deviated septums...
> 
> *I would like to get mine fixed but do not want the outer appearance of my nose to change.* Is this possible?



Me too!


----------



## neverenoughbags

Marisa783 said:


> thanks! do you have any tips to minimize the bruising?


 
Hum... I can't remember if the doctor told me to put ice... you might want to ask about that.  I had like NO bruising.  I think it also depends on the person...ie, if you bruise easily.   So just make sure you follow all the doctor's orders and that's the best you can do.  Take it easy and rest.  Change the bandage/gause under your nose as often as needed.  They will tell you all about this.  Your throat will be sore because of the breathing tube they put during surgery, so have some drinkable yogurt for later that day, or something that will go down nice.  Remember, you won't be able to use your nose for breathing much on the first few days... this is part of the feeling uncomfortable.... not really pain.  

I'm so excited for you, this really is like a new beginning, a new improved you!   I'm glad I got my nose done in my early 20s, and would totally recommend anyone considering it.


----------



## kristie

Usually you only bruise if you get a rhinoplasty in which they essentially "break" your nose to narrow it.  Most Docs will break it but if they are just shaving down a very small dorsal bump, some people don't need it broken.


----------



## Bobble

Exactly.  And as another member stated.  Getting a dev. septum fixed WILL NOT change the outer appearance-it will just help you breathe better.  If you get a nose job, even with shaving down the bump, you will bruise-proportionate to the amount of trama incurred at the time of the procedure.



kristie said:


> Usually you only bruise if you get a rhinoplasty in which they essentially "break" your nose to narrow it. Most Docs will break it but if they are just shaving down a very small dorsal bump, some people don't need it broken.


----------



## neverenoughbags

I had a bump on my nose... made me look like a parrot from the side profile.  I also had a deviated septum... so he fixed that too.   No bruising...   only some very faint yellowing... but really not noticeable.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

I'm interested to hear about those who were put under twilight anasthesia & your experiences. This is the option I am concidering, as opposed to being put under general anasthesia... Eek!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

I've also heard that some people may need jaw reconstruction surgery to balance the facial features... has anybody had to do this & or had this done before?


----------



## kristie

^^No, not jaw reconstruction.........a lot of rhino patients get a chin implant/augmentation with their new nose


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Eek!!

All the same, it would be very interesting to know if anybody has had(to have) this done.

In any case, I hate the idea of having this procedure performed.

I had the unfortunate luck of seeing this, where the incisions were made within the mouth, under the bottom lip. The jaw is then stabilized........ seriously, all this trouble for jaw reshaping?? Too scary.

I can't seem to find how chin surgery is performed...


----------



## kristie

TheWinglessBird said:


> Eek!!
> 
> All the same, it would be very interesting to know if anybody has had(to have) this done.
> 
> In any case, I hate the idea of having this procedure performed.
> 
> I had the unfortunate luck of seeing this, where the incisions were made within the mouth, under the bottom lip. The jaw is then stabilized........ seriously, all this trouble for jaw reshaping?? Too scary.
> 
> I can't seem to find how chin surgery is performed...


Here is some info for ya:
http://www.aafprs.org/patient/procedures/mentoplasty.html

You learn something new every day, I never knew the "official" terminology for a "chin augmentation" ....it is a mentoplasty


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Very useful, thank you, Kristie.


----------



## orlando158

TheWinglessBird said:


> Eek!!
> 
> All the same, it would be very interesting to know if anybody has had(to have) this done.
> 
> In any case, I hate the idea of having this procedure performed.
> 
> I had the unfortunate luck of seeing this, where the incisions were made within the mouth, under the bottom lip. The jaw is then stabilized........ seriously, all this trouble for jaw reshaping?? Too scary.
> 
> I can't seem to find how chin surgery is performed...




I have had it done ... lol nose job and chin implant .. so far happy with the results .. got it done at Peru .. country where i was born .. cheaper lol
i dont know about jaw reshaping .. they usually never do that unless you have a very recessive chin then they mess with the bones but if not
a chin implant is sufficient .. there are many different types of implants .. the one i got follows the entire mandible

here is one that is similar to the one i have
http://www.spectrumdesignsmedical.com/images/chin_symetrical1000.jpg

before







after







hahaha .. the chin implant recovery hurts like hell .. the swelling .. the first 2 days i wasn't able to sleep properly because of the pain even though i was taking pills ... the pain went away completely after 4 days .. 
i didn't feel pain on the nose .. just a weird sensation as if my nose was made of wood lol that's the swelling
that pic is after 2 months out of rhino surgery .. supposedly you have to wait 6 to 12 months to all the swelling to dissipate and see the final results
right now i'm at 3 months out of surgery
i also got very swollen after the surgery my eyes got bruised like hell .. it took like 2 weeks to look like i always do


----------



## jameshutch

Hi everyone, 

I am just hoping to revive this thread as there aren't nearly as many posts as in the asian nose job thread! I am actually looking for a good surgeon to perform revision rhinoplasty due to an accident a couple of years ago. My nose doesn't look horrible, but I had a really nice nose before and now it doesn't look right to me. 

Anyway I have been doing some research and I thought I would just list some of the doctors I have spoken to so far:

Dr Gath Fisher - he appeared a lot on extreme makeover and was also on keeping up with the kardashians (he did some work on Bruce Jenner lol). He seems like a great surgeon based on some of the results from those shows. However I had a lot of difficulty contacting him. Let's just say the staff under him have extremely bad customer service. I had been patiently trying for months to send my details to him, but have just given up now because I am getting nowhere.
Dr Richard Fleming from the Beverly Hills Institute - he is also quite famous. I got in touch with his office and his staff coordinated my contact with him, passing on my details and photos. They were very nice and provided me with his feedback and quote. It was actually quite cheap there. The thing putting me off is I haven't actually received any contact from the doctor himself. Also the procedure I want could be quite complicated and he didn't even comment on the difficulty of that.
Dr Woffles Wu from Singapore - he is probably the most famous surgeon from Singapore and is very respected. He appears in the top ten surgeons list that is floating around the internet (http://www.insignia-lb.com/invaluable-top-10/plastic-surgeons/). I contacted his office and Dr Wu contacted me directly, which I thought was great. I am looking to get some cartilage inserted into my left nostril as that is where the damage is, and have some fat removed from my cheeks. He talked me through all the risks and told me he won't be able to get a 100% result, but has had success doing both before in the past. I really appreciated his honesty, and from my communications with him he really seems to know what he's talking about. At this stage I am thinking of going with him. He is quite expensive, but that is ok with me as this is just something I need to do. 
Dr Raj Kanodia - he is the famous surgeon who did Ashlee Simpson's nose job. He has also does quite a few other celebrities I believe. I contacted him but I was told he could not help me as he does not do revision rhinoplasty. 

After reading the asian nose job thread, I thought about possibly getting the rhinoplasty done in Korea. So I have recently contacted a couple of surgeons there, including the famous Dr Jung. I will see what they say. 

Anyway I hope we can get the ball rolling on this thread again. If anyone can recommend any good surgeons I am still doing research to find the right surgeon so would appreciate any feedback. Thanks


----------



## kayti

I know people who have used these 2 with good results:

Dr. Rollin Daniel in Newport Beach

Dr. Minniti in BH


----------



## Thisca

I had a nose job done! 2 months ago, but nobody sees it! I think most of the whole 'swollen' feeling dissapeared after 2~3 weeks. I'm still having a bit hard time eating hot food, as my nose starts running immediately!
I had my nose fixed because of an accident that happend 4 years ago. I really recommend it to anyone who has his/her doubts about the opperation. I had no pain at all 
I've had it done by an Nose specialist, not a plastic surgeon, otherwise my insurance company couldn't pay most of the operation for me


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

jameshutch said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am just hoping to revive this thread as there aren't nearly as many posts as in the asian nose job thread! I am actually looking for a good surgeon to perform revision rhinoplasty due to an accident a couple of years ago. My nose doesn't look horrible, but I had a really nice nose before and now it doesn't look right to me.
> 
> Thanks



Would recommend you look into a reconstructive facial surgeon. You want your nose to be restored back to where is was before the accident. This is their specialty.  
Many times insurance will pay for this also.


----------



## jameshutch

kayti said:


> I know people who have used these 2 with good results:
> 
> Dr. Rollin Daniel in Newport Beach
> 
> Dr. Minniti in BH



Thanks for that! I checked out both briefly on the net. 

The photos on Dr Rollin's site look great but he also has some very bad reviews. One person has created a website to describe her experience with him and posted other patient's negative feedback. Although she even admits that he has had some very successful cases. The accident I had was a result of a surgery that was performed very badly, so I am extremely careful with the surgeon I pick so I might give him a miss.

However Dr Minniti has more positive feedback so I will contact him. Thanks again.


----------



## jameshutch

Thisca said:


> I had a nose job done! 2 months ago, but nobody sees it! I think most of the whole 'swollen' feeling dissapeared after 2~3 weeks. I'm still having a bit hard time eating hot food, as my nose starts running immediately!
> I had my nose fixed because of an accident that happend 4 years ago. I really recommend it to anyone who has his/her doubts about the opperation. I had no pain at all
> I've had it done by an Nose specialist, not a plastic surgeon, otherwise my insurance company couldn't pay most of the operation for me


Thanks Thisca, yes I agree, it is just something I want to do to move on and be comfortable with myself. I am really glad to hear yours has gone well, I hope your nose recovers fully from the surgery soon.


----------



## jameshutch

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Would recommend you look into a reconstructive facial surgeon. You want your nose to be restored back to where is was before the accident. This is their specialty.
> Many times insurance will pay for this also.


Hi Vegas, thanks for the suggestion. Fortunately it isn't a horrible mess, you can't actually notice the difference unless you see pictures of me before. I am looking at some surgeons with experience in revision rhinoplasty as they should be able to help.


----------



## shiba

Can anyone tell me about using cortisone or other injectables to reduce tip size?


----------



## jameshutch

shiba said:


> Can anyone tell me about using cortisone or other injectables to reduce tip size?



Hi Shiba, I know that injecting steroids come with a huge amount of risks. Surgery is actually a safer option. I wouldn't go down that route.


----------



## A Yellow Cat

I had my nose job completed around a month and a half ago. The main issue I had with my nose was a large nasal hump; this was inherited from my mother's side of the family. Quite funny, actually, as my Grandmother (Mom's mother) had a nose job when she was in her 40s after hating her nose her entire life. She claimed it was because she broke her nose when she was younger, but when I ended up inheriting the same nose, the truth came out! Haha. In addition to having the hump removed from my nose I had a Septoplasty and my sinuses drained from a chronic sinus infection I had been dealing with for quite some time. This improved my breathing drastically.

Surgery was not a bad experience whatsoever, I had a very smooth recovery and am extremely happy with the results. The only discomfort I experienced occurred the night directly following surgery due to my nose being packed. Having the packing removed was quite painful, but it only took a couple of seconds and was not that big of a deal. Once the packing was removed, recovery was smooth sailing. My swelling went away fairly quickly, I know that many surgeons say you can experience swelling for months after surgery - but thus far no swelling is noticeable (in my opinion.) My surgeon was, too, a nose specialist, and a prince of a guy! I am extremely happy!! If anyone wants to PM me for information I would be happy to speak with you.


----------



## imskyhigh

I had mine done 7 months ago, and it was the best decision of my life. 

The recovery was SO incredibly minimal, and I was out and back to work 6 days later. I had a slight deviated septum, and the had to break my nose, so I had the works. My doctor did not pack my nose, which I was super happy about, because the congestion was extreme enough. Sleeping was definitely one of the hardest things to deal with because you need to stay elevated, and then just be super stuffed up from the swelling... and constant dripping. I had minimal bruising on my cheeks, but nothing concealer can't hide. 

My nose was swollen but nothing that was noticiable to anybody, and actually made the transition more smooth because it wasn't such a drastic change. 

7 months later, the tip is still a little numb and hard, but my doctor thinks that things are pretty much healed. 

Let me know if anybody has any questions - i'm happy to provide more info!


----------



## cap

imskyhigh said:


> I had mine done 7 months ago, and it was the best decision of my life.
> 
> The recovery was SO incredibly minimal, and I was out and back to work 6 days later. I had a slight deviated septum, and the had to break my nose, so I had the works. My doctor did not pack my nose, which I was super happy about, because the congestion was extreme enough. Sleeping was definitely one of the hardest things to deal with because you need to stay elevated, and then just be super stuffed up from the swelling... and constant dripping. I had minimal bruising on my cheeks, but nothing concealer can't hide.
> 
> My nose was swollen but nothing that was noticiable to anybody, and actually made the transition more smooth because it wasn't such a drastic change.
> 
> 7 months later, the tip is still a little numb and hard, but my doctor thinks that things are pretty much healed.
> 
> Let me know if anybody has any questions - i'm happy to provide more info!


 Glad to hear everything went well for you.    i am also thinking about having a rhinoplasty done. I mainly hate the tip and side parts of my nose.I have not had a consult yet. i plan on doing it sometime after the Holidays like Christmas. i am very nervous about it. I have an idea of what i would like my nose to look like. was your final result what you expected?  How long were you stuffed up for?  How long was sleeping difficult?  what parts of your nose changed? as far as looks wise goes. Did you go to a plastic surgeon? any info you can give i would love.  Thanks !


----------



## imskyhigh

Give yourself a good week to camp out at home, so if over the holidays you have some time off, that would be perfect. I did go to a plastic surgeon here in NYC, and one that is also an ear, nose, and throat Dr, so noses are his speciality vs. others that do alot more boob jobs, etc; I had a pretty "large" nose, so he had to lower the bridge, reduce the size of the tip, and just slim everything down (in addition to fixing the deviated septum). Although he didn't rely on doing digital doctoring to show patients what the end result would look like, he tried to give me the best idea he could - and it definitely exceeded my expectations. The entire thing is smaller, with a nice subtle slope - VERY natural. 

Sleeping got better once I didn't have to be elevated (just really the first week due to reducing swelling) and I would say that I was "drippy" and needed to keep my nose moisturized w/ spray for a good 6-8 weeks maybe? There is alot of healing inside so in result, there's alot thats going to come out. 

Definitely go to a few doctors and get some consults. Finding the right person is 99% of the battle! Feel free to PM me if you want more info/pics


----------



## kayti

jameshutch said:


> Thanks for that! I checked out both briefly on the net.
> 
> The photos on Dr Rollin's site look great but he also has some very bad reviews. One person has created a website to describe her experience with him and posted other patient's negative feedback. Although she even admits that he has had some very successful cases. The accident I had was a result of a surgery that was performed very badly, so I am extremely careful with the surgeon I pick so I might give him a miss.
> 
> However Dr Minniti has more positive feedback so I will contact him. Thanks again.



Dr. Minniti did my revision, which was very complicated. If you meet with him, tell him I said hi from Turkey!


----------



## Needanotherbag

imskyhigh said:


> I had mine done 7 months ago, and it was the best decision of my life.
> 
> The recovery was SO incredibly minimal, and I was out and back to work 6 days later. I had a slight deviated septum, and the had to break my nose, so I had the works. My doctor did not pack my nose, which I was super happy about, because the congestion was extreme enough. Sleeping was definitely one of the hardest things to deal with because you need to stay elevated, and then just be super stuffed up from the swelling... and constant dripping. I had minimal bruising on my cheeks, but nothing concealer can't hide.
> 
> My nose was swollen but nothing that was noticiable to anybody, and actually made the transition more smooth because it wasn't such a drastic change.
> 
> 7 months later, the tip is still a little numb and hard, but my doctor thinks that things are pretty much healed.
> 
> Let me know if anybody has any questions - i'm happy to provide more info!



This is so extremely helpful!  I have had chronic sinus issues my whole life due to a horribly deviated septum.  I'm having Septoplasty in February, and while they are in there, I'm having rhinoplasty as well to reduce the length of my Roman nose  Can't wait to breath better, and stop feeling so self conscious about the size of my nose.


----------



## being.myself

I am thinking of having this done, I've even found the right surgeon!  I just need some kind of sign to make me book a date... in other words, I'm being a wuss.  My family all think I should go for it.  :ninja:


----------



## cap

being.myself said:


> I am thinking of having this done, I've even found the right surgeon! I just need some kind of sign to make me book a date... in other words, I'm being a wuss. My family all think I should go for it. :ninja:


 Hi!  just responded to your hairloss thread.  Just alerting you,  do not get your nose done before you get your hair loss under control.  the anesthesia will cause hair loss and if you are having it now this may be a nightmare for you.  I am just trying to help. I am in the same boat as you.  i had some hair loss a month ago , got it under control, so i am not looking into getting my rhinoplasty until jan.  Good luck


----------



## being.myself

cap said:


> Hi!  just responded to your hairloss thread.  Just alerting you,  do not get your nose done before you get your hair loss under control.  the anesthesia will cause hair loss and if you are having it now this may be a nightmare for you.  I am just trying to help. I am in the same boat as you.  i had some hair loss a month ago , got it under control, so i am not looking into getting my rhinoplasty until jan.  Good luck



 Oh wow, I had no idea the anaesthetic could exacerbate hair loss.  Thanks for warning me.  I don't think I can take much more hair loss as it is.  I probably won't be able to have the operation for a few months anyway.  Hopefully it'll have stopped falling out at that point...


----------



## scoreee

orlando158 said:


> I have had it done ... lol nose job and chin implant .. so far happy with the results .. got it done at Peru .. country where i was born .. cheaper lol
> i dont know about jaw reshaping .. they usually never do that unless you have a very recessive chin then they mess with the bones but if not
> a chin implant is sufficient .. there are many different types of implants .. the one i got follows the entire mandible
> 
> here is one that is similar to the one i have
> http://www.spectrumdesignsmedical.com/images/chin_symetrical1000.jpg
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha .. the chin implant recovery hurts like hell .. the swelling .. the first 2 days i wasn't able to sleep properly because of the pain even though i was taking pills ... the pain went away completely after 4 days ..
> i didn't feel pain on the nose .. just a weird sensation as if my nose was made of wood lol that's the swelling
> that pic is after 2 months out of rhino surgery .. supposedly you have to wait 6 to 12 months to all the swelling to dissipate and see the final results
> right now i'm at 3 months out of surgery
> i also got very swollen after the surgery my eyes got bruised like hell .. it took like 2 weeks to look like i always do



oh my god, you look so much hotter with your new look - no offense!


----------



## Saviola

orlando158 said:


> I have had it done ... lol nose job and chin implant .. so far happy with the results .. got it done at Peru .. country where i was born .. cheaper lol
> i dont know about jaw reshaping .. they usually never do that unless you have a very recessive chin then they mess with the bones but if not
> a chin implant is sufficient .. there are many different types of implants .. the one i got follows the entire mandible
> 
> here is one that is similar to the one i have
> http://www.spectrumdesignsmedical.com/images/chin_symetrical1000.jpg
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after



Wow, your nose looks great! I am not interested in PS but I was curious on before and after pics. I know somebody who had rhino and it did not turn out so well.


----------

